# Joshua Tree Park In December



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We couldn't take it any longer, so we booked a site at Joshua Tree National park, Blackrock camp ground for the week of Dec. 27th through the 30th. There are still 10 sites left, so if any So. Cal campers what to join us you beter hurry and book a site. Gotta love December in So. Cal, still camping. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I drove through that area once. I almost roasted to death!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I drove through that area once. I almost roasted to death!
> [snapback]20196[/snapback]​


That's because you're used to the weather in the Yukon territories, or wherever you're from.









Apple- As I sit at my desk, thinking about camping, that sounds mighty good. If we didn't have the in-laws in town on those dates, we'd join you!

Kevin P.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmmm. Tempting


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...I'm jealous!

Ever hear of "The Polar Bear Club!"


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well the day has arrived, 4 days of camping. We are all loaded up and will pull out first thing in the morning. Talk to you all later in the week. Have a happy New Year, Kirk


----------

